# Tablets with data?



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 WiFi only. I love it but find myself often wishing I had a data plan with which is something I did not anticipate when I purchased.
I'm looking at VZW, ATT, Sprint and TMobile and the selection is mediocre at best. The data plans are a horrid ripoff and the tablets themselves are extremely overpriced.

I figure I'll just stick to tether through my phone when I need mobile data or suck it up and get another Galaxy Tab on VZW and use WiFi as much as possible. It's tough to pay that ridiculous price though when I paid half that for the non data version.

Am I missing something here? Or is the 3g/4g tablet market really this bad?


----------

